# Unreliable Fountain Pen



## Jmhoff10500 (Oct 10, 2010)

So for my personal carry pen i use a JR GENT Fountain pen kit and have used it for a while now but recently it has been acting up on me... It will write for about 2 lines then slowly start to fade to about half the original darkness then suddenly just stop writing altogether. If i let it sit for a second and shake it a bit, it will start writing again and repeat the whole process. I cleaned it yesterday after about a week of this happening it is still doing it. My thought is that it might be the nib or the feed or something... I use private reserve Ink Cartridges and replace them often. I write at least twice a week with it so i don't think the ink is drying out on me. What do you guys think it is, and where can i get the stuff to fix it?


----------



## bitshird (Oct 10, 2010)

Any one else use your pen? usually unless a fountain pen gets dropped on the nib, or someone that isn't used to writing with one bends the nib by using too much pressure (but that usually causes the pen to flow too heavy).
Look in the Library, at Lou's behind the nib. normally if a nib has been acting good and writing well unless the ink dries in the feed or possibly some gunk got into the heart hole that shouldn't happen, try removing the nib and feed from the Grip, , and clean off the feed with an old soft tooth brush, then reassemble it. Private reserve shouldn't cause any problems, it's nice if you have a nib kit with a pieces of .002 brass to clean the split , but if you happen to have an old time feeler gap gauge it might have a .001 and .002 steel feeler that will work, just be careful, I'm not sure if trying to smooth an IGP or even one of Lou's Heritance SF nibs with Micro Mesh is a good idea I think that's meant for gold nibs, Maybe Lou will chime in and say, I've thought about it,but have been afraid it would mess up the Iridium plating on the tip.


----------



## ldb2000 (Oct 10, 2010)

Problems with skipping and flow are almost always a clog in the feed or nib . If you let the pen dry out even once then most likely the feed channel is clogged . Soak the section in a bowl warm water with a drop or two of Dawn dish detergent then rinse the section out with clean warm water (NEVER hot) . As long as the nib hasn't been damaged by dropping the pen , this should take care of your problem . 
Tine alignment or some dried ink in the nib slit can also cause some flow problems but is not normally a problem on a properly cared for nib . Nib alignment over the ink channel can cause some flow problems but if the pen has written ok in the past and hasn't been damaged then this is most likely not the problem .
As for smoothing a nib , a scratchy writing nib can be smoothed with 12,000 MM . The Iridium tipping on any nib is a solid ball , not plated , and can be smoothed but care must be taken to do it correctly . You don't want to take off too much tipping and create a flat bottom and you must make sure the the tips are aligned properly before you smooth the nib .
Read Lou's articles , Behind the nib , in the library for more detailed information .


----------



## TerryBlanchard (Oct 10, 2010)

They make a fountain pen cleaner, google fountain pen cleaner or check at your office supply store, that is where I got mine.  just had a customer with that problem and soaked it in the cleaner and good to go. I thought some where they said to not use warm water, although I have done that before I got the cleaner.  Right on with the clog in the nib.


----------



## ldb2000 (Oct 10, 2010)

Warm water is ok but hot water is bad for the feed and other parts of FP's . Can't say I know much about a special FP cleaner , most collectors just use a simple warm water and detergent solution .


----------



## monophoto (Oct 10, 2010)

There are two potential causes of the problem you describe.

One is that the ink is drying in the section. Holding the nib under running water for a few seconds will address that problem.  

The other is that ink is no longer flowing from the cartridge into the section.  Open the pen and look at the cartridge - can you see air in the end of the cartridge closest to the section?  If so, then that is the problem.

You can try turning the pen nib down and shaking it dislodge that bubble of air, and perhaps squeeze the cartridge to force ink into the section.  Adjusting the nib can help.  The basic problem is that air bubble in the section end of the cartridge that is preventing the ink from flowing.   

This is less of a problem with aeromatic and sac fillers because air pressure outside the rubber bladder forces ink into the section.  With converters (aka pumps) you have the 'solution' of simply twisting the filler a few times to force ink back into the section.  But with cartridges, you have to resort to heavier-handed solutions like shaking the pen.


----------

